# Robert Jordan's dead



## Chris (Sep 16, 2007)

Motherfucker. 

http://www.dragonmount.com/


----------



## sakeido (Sep 16, 2007)

Site is down... is he actually dead, or did he just delay his book?

edit: WHOA! He actually is! Holy fuck! Even though he was the most over indulgent fantasy author in all time, made his books way too big and lengthy, made way too many of them in which so little main plot advancement occurs, and was a pretty average wordsmith, it is still lamentable that one of the most epic fantasy works of all time is going to go unfinished.


----------



## Carrion (Sep 17, 2007)

"Scheduled for publication by Tor Books in early 2009 [1], it was intended to conclude the series, which began in 1990 with The Eye of the World. On September 16, 2007, Robert Jordan died from amyloidosis.[2] Before his death, Jordan stated "I'm getting out notes, so if the worst actually happens, someone could finish A Memory of Light and have it end the way I want it to end." The decision to posthumously complete the book has been left to his wife Harriet and Tor Books president Tom Doherty.[1]"


----------



## Volsung (Sep 17, 2007)

Well that just makes this overall day terrible. 

It's because of 'The Eye of the World' (and a few other works as well) that my interest in reading fully came back (school killed it before-hand). 

It's a damn shame that he passed before 'Memory of Light' was finished. I'm sure it'll come out (eventually). 

And it was just last week that his brother/cousin (as he calls himself) Wilson said RJ told he and RJ's wife the whole story and ending to MoL. This goes along with what Carrion posted.

It's very sad for his whole family, but I do hope that they'll release MoL and have the Wheel of Time end the way he wanted it to end. 

RIP-RJ...thanks for helping get my ignorant ass interested in reading again.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Sep 17, 2007)

Robert Jordan was one of my favorite authors. Truly a sad day.


----------



## RgAscendant (Sep 17, 2007)

. I hope they make the last book a tribute to his life & works. Another genius gone. .


----------



## Pauly (Sep 18, 2007)

Ha, shit, that's some bad timing - hopefully there shouldn't be any problems getting the last book finished though. Bad luck though.


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 9, 2007)

I JUST found this out today (5 minutes ago). Needless to say, no net.


Wow.


I've been reading Robert's WoT series for more than half my life. I got the first book, 'The Eye of the World', when I was only 15, waaaaay back in 1990. My mom got if for me as a surprise gift, because she knew I liked fantasy. She even walked in the rain, just because.


I don't know if I'm more sad because of the loss of such a great writer and inspiration, and the loss of such an important human being, or if I'm more sad because this series, that I've invested so much in, may never really colclude, or at least, conclude the way it was meant to.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow. I didn't even know he was sick. God damn it.


----------



## Drew (Oct 10, 2007)

Carrion said:


> "Scheduled for publication by Tor Books in early 2009 [1], it was intended to conclude the series, which began in 1990 with The Eye of the World. On September 16, 2007, Robert Jordan died from amyloidosis.[2] Before his death, Jordan stated "I'm getting out notes, so if the worst actually happens, someone could finish A Memory of Light and have it end the way I want it to end." The decision to posthumously complete the book has been left to his wife Harriet and Tor Books president Tom Doherty.[1]"



Damn.  I was blown away by The Wheel of Time when I read it, in 8th grade. 

I'm glad he's got the last one almost finished enough that it'll be published, and draw the series to a close. It'd have frustrated me to NO end after wading through up to about 9 or so, waiting a year, devouring a book in three days, and having to wait another year because nothing happened, if the series actually never got finished. 

2008 or so, I'll have to start rereading these. Rest in peace, dude. :/


----------

